# Bentley in GA



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Remember Bentley from several weeks back? Well he has been in boarding awaiting transport to his intended mom in Nebraska. This doesn't seem to be falling into place as ground transport isn't working, air transport has had no response, so here he sits in Griffin GA awaiting an outcome. I "think" I have found him a rescue in NY. I need some help here to get him on his way to a furever home. His rescue mom has paid for his vetting and his boarding so far, I need some help to reimburse her for his boarding and some money to get him on his way to rescue in NY. Can anyone help him? I can put him on paid transport if I can raise enough money OR I can try for volunteer ground and just reimburse for the boarding.






He was in Spalding AC in GA and was set for euth on the 15th.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

i can go from above the Baltimore area to probably scranton, pa. area. let me know if this is on your route, or i can go to n. new jersey.

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

This is supposed to be a Chip In, stupid me, I cannot figure it out or delete this post so please forgive this rambling nonsense.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi*

Kathi

Bumping for Bentley.

Joanne might know how to do chip-in.
How much do you need to collect?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Does he definitely have a rescue in NY? Wher is he bing boarded in GA?
I'll chip in to help he get where he needs to go. I am so sorry his potential new owner could not get him transported.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

*Bentley's Chip In*

Here is a link to Bentley's Chip In, I can't get the widget to post but this link will work supposedly.

http://www.chipin.com/mywidgets/id/7d1f24de8bcd7c03 

I am still trying to find out where he is being boarded and yes I am pretty certain that the rescue will take him, I need to get an evaluation of his temperment from someone who actually has met him first. I had been in contact with the person who got him pulled but haven't heard back from her in the last few days. Hoping to hear something soon as each day means more money in boarding.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Bumping back to the top


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

We're over here east of Pittsburgh if you need some transport help out this way. I've never heard of Chip-In but would be willing to give a few $$ to help with his transport. Any news on the rescue?

SJ


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

AtticusJordie said:


> We're over here east of Pittsburgh if you need some transport help out this way. I've never heard of Chip-In but would be willing to give a few $$ to help with his transport. Any news on the rescue?
> 
> SJ


Thanks Atticus, still trying to find out where in GA he is in boarding.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

No problem. Post something when you find out--we'll keep tabs on this thread...

Good Luck!

SJ


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Gah, if only I could afford another dog. I hate being in the South and not being able to take in these poor pups.

Hopefully you can get the transport set up for NY, thank you for doing this for him. I'd donate, but I'm seriously in the hole as it is.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

We found him, the Saving Georgia contacts were able to help me track him down, he is is boarding in Milner GA and pioneergirl contacted me this afternoon and said that if I can get him into rescue in NY that is fine with her. Now I need a temperment evaluation so that I can contact the rescue back and make absolutely sure they can admit him. That is what I have been waiting for, an evaluation and of course permission for him to go to NY.
If all goes as planned I am hoping to try to get him on paid transport to the rescue. If I cannot raise the funds we will try the volunteer route. Stay tuned.
:crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi*

Kathi

So glad we heard from pioneegal.
I know that Peterson's charges $125.
I know they require 2 wks. out of the shelter. If Bentley is in a boarding facility I don't think they would view that as a shelter. Gail will know.

Pioneergal: Thanks so much for answering!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Bentley's original post was on 02/16 and I believe he was picked up on 02/17.

I know Pioneergal was trying desperately to get some form of transport for him and was not successful.

If he can still be transported to her would that be an option? Or has she changed her mind? I know some of us react a little impulsively and find out it not really an option once we have time to think.

thanks for finding him and for the update. Can you find out how much "in the hole" he is for boarding and/or vetting?


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

I should be able to get him through at least a portion of Tennessee. Only, I only I have a car, so I don't think a crate will fit.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm so glad you were able to locate him. Hope everything works out with the rescue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nebraska*

I know that pioneergal posted for help on PilotsNPaws and I don't think she ever got a reply.

In my humble opinion, I think it is nearly impossible to get Bently from GA to NE. It would take SEVERAL PILOTS sharing the trip. As far as ground volunteer transport it is a 22 hour trip, which means three days and two overnights. It would take weeks to fill and that is even a sure thing.

In the meanwhile, pioneergal is paying boarding for Bentley, which at $10 a day, which is really low-that means already she has paid $150-$200, just in boarding. 

Kathi is working on a rescue in New York for Bentley. We are hoping to collect enough money for a paid transport for him, or if we can't do a volunteer transport


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks Karen for answering those questions. Pioneergirl has told me that she thinks it might be best if I can get the rescue in NY to take him as she has been trying all this time to arrange means to get him to her in Nebraska to no avail. I do know that we can get him to the NY rescue as I have sent at least a half dozen dogs there in the last few years from various shelters in GA. He has been in boarding long enough now that he can go as soon as transport can be arranged, be it paid or volunteer. Looks like the paid transport is $100-125 and then anything else I can collect will go towards reimbursing Pioneergirl for her boarding expenses.


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

Is it possible to fly him on a commercial flight? If she's already paid a couple hundred dollars for boarding.... Sounds comparable.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Did you find out for sure if the rescue will take Bentley?
when is the next transport?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coppers Mom*

CoppersMom

I will email Kathi (Halis mom) to update.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks Karen for letting me know curious minds are asking. 
Latest on Bentley, he seems to have passed his temperment testing with flying colors except for a little issues with food aggression, think that can be addressed. Peppertree is evaluating all their intakes this weekend so I hope to hear soon. There is a paid transport leaving GA on Tuesday with Chrissy going north and arriving Wed. I am hoping he can get on board, I told Betsy at Peppertree that Chrissy was going north on Tuesday. I have some of the money donated for his transport but still need more and I am hoping to collect enough to pay back Kathy,pioneergal, for what she has put out for vetting and boarding. Will definitely let everyone know what I hear. 
Thanks so much for caring, Kathi


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

If peppertree can take him, how much do you need to transport? I jsut got hit with another horse vet bill, but I'll give what I can.

I don't mind if Kathy gets some of it since her heart was in the right place, but he really needs to get on the transport.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

*Update*

Bentley update folks, I just heard that Peppertree rescue WILL take him. They want him neutered in GA prior to transporting so they have some time to make room for him. They currently have 38 dogs and are actually only set up for 22. I have been able to collect $45 of the 100 needed for transport so I am going to ask to have a volunteer run set up for backup. It will no doubt be GA-TN-OH (entire south to north) PA, just up here in the north end then into NY to Albany. They said he can come up after the 25th so I am thinking the weekend of the 27th. Poor Kathy (pioneergal) has been boarding him since the 17th of Feb. I was hoping to be able to reimburse her some expenses. If volunteer transport moves him I at least have some money for her if the donators agree for that use. Will keep everyone informed as I hear. Thanks Kathi


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

mainegirl said:


> i can go from above the Baltimore area to probably scranton, pa. area. let me know if this is on your route, or i can go to n. new jersey.
> 
> beth, moose and angel


 
You don't have to go that far. You'll be passing me - I can take some of that leg.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> I know that pioneergal posted for help on PilotsNPaws and I don't think she ever got a reply.
> 
> In my humble opinion, I think it is nearly impossible to get Bently from GA to NE. It would take SEVERAL PILOTS sharing the trip. As far as ground volunteer transport it is a 22 hour trip, which means three days and two overnights. It would take weeks to fill and that is even a sure thing.
> 
> ...


 
Has anyone checked and contacted the people from the transport poll?


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Hali's Mom said:


> Bentley update folks, I just heard that Peppertree rescue WILL take him. They want him neutered in GA prior to transporting so they have some time to make room for him. They currently have 38 dogs and are actually only set up for 22. I have been able to collect $45 of the 100 needed for transport so I am going to ask to have a volunteer run set up for backup. It will no doubt be GA-TN-OH (entire south to north) PA, just up here in the north end then into NY to Albany. They said he can come up after the 25th so I am thinking the weekend of the 27th. Poor Kathy (pioneergal) has been boarding him since the 17th of Feb. I was hoping to be able to reimburse her some expenses. If volunteer transport moves him I at least have some money for her if the donators agree for that use. Will keep everyone informed as I hear. Thanks Kathi


 
You really need to list legs that need to be filled - please see the transport poll to find people who would be willing to help and where they live. If you plan it around where people are located, I think you'll have a much easier time. There is also a member listed as a transport coordinator on the transport poll - she'd be a great help to you I'm sure.

I don't think it would be easy to fill a transport like this but I am hoping it will be possible - especially having several go to people to ask.


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I could do the last leg from Scranton to Albany, but I can't on the weekend because I will be on call. I will be available from 3/29 on though.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

I am guessing, since this has been done several times before that the transport will go like this. Griffin GA to Atlanta, then up thru TN to KY, KY to Cincinnati OH then up to the Cleveland area. Usually on to Buffalo NY then up to Albany. Of course the transport coordinator will break down the legs into segments of about an hour or so and be much more specific about the route. This is just to give everyone an idea if you live in the areas I mentioned.
Any help will be GREATLY appreciated and when I get a run sheet I will post it in the transport section for all to see. Thanks Kathi


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi*

If you have $45 collected for transport you only need another $80 -
*Peterson's paid transport charges $125.*

I am very worried about the amount of money Kathleen has paid already in boarding and wheat she will still have to pay until a volunteer transport gets filled*. If my figures are correct up to today, Kathleen has already spent $210 in boarding Bentley. *


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Has anyone contacted the Pilot and Pets program (can't remember correct name.) Isn't there another board specifically dedicated to transport? Could we get some feelers on it?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Anyone have experience with this... actually sounds promising. 

http://www.operationroger.rescuegroups.org/info/display?PageID=4378


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Has anyone contacted the Pilot and Pets program (can't remember correct name.) Isn't there another board specifically dedicated to transport? Could we get some feelers on it?


Pilots N Paws don't like to fly up this way this time of the year and since they prefer flights to be no more than 300 mi. one way it would take alot of pilots to get from central GA to Albany NY. But thanks for the idea.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Well Bentley should be at the vets getting neutered and then he is going to go home with Terry (jealous1) for a little visit until transport.
Still hoping to raise the money needed to use paid transport, I have about half pledged so far. Also going to put out a volunteer run sheet to get him to NY.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Most excellent. I'll contact Terry and send some money for Bentley. I can't do pay-pal and I don't have an address to send cash to, so this makes it easier to send some in.

She and I worked together on the rescue of her Beau. You can put me down for some transport if he is coming my way. I'll check the transport sheet.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bentley*

Boy, Bentley is very lucky to have so many people that love him and are working for him: Kathleen, Kathi, Melissa, Terry, Teresa-hope I didn't miss anyone!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Anyone have experience with this... actually sounds promising.
> 
> http://www.operationroger.rescuegroups.org/info/display?PageID=4378


I was on the phone with another rescue organization when the person was speaking to someone from Operation Roger. I think they have to find volunteers for each leg of a trip, but this person seemed to trust them.

I don't know what happened to my post, but can you tell me what transporter is being used and how much money is left to cover the transport. You did say Peppertree is taking this dog, correct? Kathi, PM me with the info if you feel comfortable.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

This is a copy of any earlier post (page 3). It has the most up to date info I know of for Bentley. I'll contact Jealous1 tomorrow and add to it if there is any more.

_Bentley update folks, I just heard that Peppertree rescue WILL take him. They want him neutered in GA prior to transporting so they have some time to make room for him. They currently have 38 dogs and are actually only set up for 22. I have been able to collect $45 of the 100 needed for transport so I am going to ask to have a volunteer run set up for backup. It will no doubt be GA-TN-OH (entire south to north) PA, just up here in the north end then into NY to Albany. They said he can come up after the 25th so I am thinking the weekend of the 27th. Poor Kathy (pioneergal) has been boarding him since the 17th of Feb. I was hoping to be able to reimburse her some expenses. If volunteer transport moves him I at least have some money for her if the donators agree for that use. Will keep everyone informed as I hear. Thanks Kathi _


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I was hoping I could work with the transporter directly as I now do the rescues. Long story...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Operation Roger*

I tried Operation Roger once-did not get anywhere.
I think you have to be able to wait until someone is going that way


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

*Bentley Update 3/16*

Terry that is temp fostering Bentley last night sent me this update on him, what a great boy this one seems to be. I don't expect him to be in rescue without a forever home for long once he gets to his rescue in NY. Thank you to all that are helping me with donations to get to Peppertree. Wish we all could have a chance to meet him. Kathi

Terry's update for day #1:
Bentley is going to make someone a great dog - he is a sweetheart and has a lot of potential. I think he will be food motivated, at least until he can put some weight on; however, he does not appear to have any training. He does not have any issues with putting on a halter (I found Summer's old one last night) or a leash, and so far only minor tugging on the leash but easily corrected. He slept by my bed on a dog bed all of last night only getting up to move around about 2:00 a.m. To be on the safe side, I took him out but he didn't need to take care of any business, brought him back in and sat with him for a little bit before he wandered off to do more exploring, then turned off light and went to bed. He came right back to his bed and didn't seem to move until I got up. Bentley did take care of business #1 again this a.m. after walking him a little way. Since he hasn't eaten for a couple of days, I'm not suprised I haven't seen a bowel movement yet. I did feed him a total of a cup of kibble this a.m.--first 1/3 by hand (he takes it very gently), then another 1/3 out of a bowl. Right before I left, I gave him another 1/3 inside the laundry room today. It's empty and is about 4x8 so it can't be any worse than the kennel he was in. I am going to try and run home at lunch to take him out for a walk and Jim will be down tomorrow to get a load of stuff to take to Thomson and will be able to take him out throughout the day. Not sure about he handles alot of stairs yet as he has no problem going up a couple to get into the house but did not want to go down the steps into the back yard; however, when I tried this morning it was still dark and looks kind of like going down a black hole. Will try again at lunch. At the farm there are about 6 steps to get down into the yard and 2 dogs doors (one from the house, one from the screened deck) that he can watch the other dogs and learn from them. I will try and call my vet today to see when/if I can get him in to be groomed. Once he is washed and is on some good food for awhile, he is going to be beautiful! Looking at him closely, I now think they got it right--golden mix w/ a small great pyrranese (sp). His eyes and his feet really look like the GP but his body, hair, and head, as well as his sweetness, are golden (although I understand the GP gave sweet personalities too).:wavey:


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Wish I knew more about him, what a beautiful dog, if he were mine I would be beside myself looking for him. Unfortunately the majority of the GA shelters cannot provide you with much info regarding how the dog came to be there and Spalding is one of those. Just glad to know that he is headed to a better life thanks to all of you.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the wonderful update. Bentley is on his way to a good life now!

Does he had double dew claws on his hind legs? That is a sure sign of pyranese blood. either way, he sure is cute and sounds like a very nice boy. He sounds like another diamond in the ruff that will be surprising in a few months.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

"diamond in the rough" I do so think so, whoever sent him to me initially really needs all the credit. I do so think he is a great save, some are more adoptable than others but I truly do think this is one that should never have been passed up and Kathy (pioneergal) who had just signed on really deserves the credit for seeing his potential.He will be on here for at least another week as he stays with jealous1 and updates will follow if you care to follow along. I will keep everyone up to date.


----------



## jakesmom2200 (Nov 24, 2009)

I stopped following Bentley's journey since he was headed to Nebraska but now that he's coming my way to Peppertree instead, I was planning on putting in an application and hopefully if he's a good fit, (and we make the cut!) we'll have a new family member.

I can't find the original thread - does anyone remember about how old he is? Also, any info. on if he's good with cats coz that's the deal breaker.

Thanks! Debbie***


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

jakesmom2200 said:


> I stopped following Bentley's journey since he was headed to Nebraska but now that he's coming my way to Peppertree instead, I was planning on putting in an application and hopefully if he's a good fit, (and we make the cut!) we'll have a new family member.
> 
> I can't find the original thread - does anyone remember about how old he is? Also, any info. on if he's good with cats coz that's the deal breaker.
> 
> Thanks! Debbie***


Sent you a PM

Here's the original Bentley thread
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=73336


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Wouldn't that be sweet???????????????????????


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bentley*

What a gorgeous boy Bentley is!

Wouldn't that be something if you adopted him!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

*p's and q's*

Turns out Debbie (jakesmom) knows the founder of Peppertree real well, they go back 20 yrs. Betsy from Peppertree was amazed when I told her who Debbie was. Now if only Bentley can be on his best "cat" behavior. LOL. Send some GRF mojo his way to behave. From what I am getting from Terry, he is very people oriented and if it turns out that he and cats just can't see eye to eye, I am sure he will find a great home. Thanks to every one that has been following his story and to those that have contributed to his save. :wavey:
Sorry that we couldn't get him to Nebraska but maybe this is how it was meant to be. Too many coincidences. Someone was watching over this boy. 
Kathi


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi*

KATHI

SO has Bentley been cat tested?

That would be great if it worked out with Jakes Mom and what a small world.

Is Bentley scheduled for transport on March 27th with the paid transport?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I know from experience that a not cat friendly dog can have his mind changed. Copper now sleeps with the cats, but it did take time and perserverance.

I'll hope and pray that Bentley does well. He sure sounds like a sweetie.:


----------



## jakesmom2200 (Nov 24, 2009)

I heard from Betsy from Peppertree and she said that she put a 'hold' on him for us which means we get to meet and decide about him before he's posted generally for adoption. She also gave a couple of ideas about the cat issue (if there actually is one) and said that a couple of their volunteers are 'consultants' for the cat/dog interaction issues so I'm being pretty optimistic.

Thanks everyone for pulling for us (and Bentley!)


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I really hope you and Bentley like each other and find each other's best friends. ;-)

either way, you will win with a rescue. Mine have always been wonderful friends and bonded very quickly.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> KATHI
> 
> SO has Bentley been cat tested?
> 
> ...


To answer your questions: The only contact Bentley has had with cats was barking at the stray barn cat that ran from the dogs when he was in boarding.
Terry doesn't have a cat or know anyone with cats so that will have to be done once he gets to Peppertree and yes, Chrissy is scheduled to take Bentley on her transport on the 27th.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Fingers crossed!!!! Can't wait to hear updates!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Thank you to all that have contributed to Bentley's future, you are all his dog angels. So far I have recieved $218 after paypal took their cut. Wrote the check for his transport today and sent it on to Chrissy. Terry (jealous1) has him at her farm near Augusta this weekend and he is meeting her 4. So far so good. Seems to prefer people over dogs though. Hope all works out well for him once he gets to meet Debbie (jakesmom) at Peppertree, does sound like it was meant to be. If he is too cat crazy at least I know that the people at Peppertree will find him a good home. So glad that Kathy(pioneergal) found GRF just when he needed saved/help. Without her stepping forward to get him out his future was over as of Feb 16th. This has been a long road and it still has a way to go to the finish but I do believe thanks to the help of many GRF members this is a dog that will have a great future. Thanks ever so much to you all. Again as it has been said many times, "It takes a village and One starfish at a time!" You all are wonderful. I will keep posting about him until he reaches his furever. Then it will be their time to post. 
Extra funds after the check I wrote to Chrissy are going to Kathy for reimbursement of the boarding unless anyone wants a refund. PM me if that is not okay. Thanks you guys. Kathi.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Did you get some money in the mail? I sent mine USPS and so did sunshinemon I believe.

Kathy is welcome to my small portion. Her heart was in the right place even if she couldn't get Bentley to Nebraska. She got him out of the shelter and that is a huge thing!!!!

Jealous1 will treat him very well and he will definitely be socialized with people and learn manners during his time with her.

You all deserve great big hugs and thanks for saving this little sweetheart's life.:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

*JakesMom2002:*

So ecstatic you are going to adopt Bentley!!!


*Coppers Mom:*

Kathy (Jessi's Mom) asked me to tell you she still doesn't have her computer back, hopes to get it today.


----------



## pioneergal (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow! The power of people working together!

I am overjoyed at the support herein. It has been uplifting to be a part of a group who shares the joy and the pain. I was flailing in trying to get the big guy here to NE and becoming so disheartened by things not coming together. How beautiful, exciting, and fascinating to see things settle for Bentley, now "Bear".

Thank you, Everybody, for taking him under your angel wings.

Kathi, thank you for your persistence; Terry for engaging him and homing him; Debbie for making him part of your family; and, Chrissy for traveling with him; All, for your participation and the behind-the-scenes concerted efforts, as well as coaching me through the forum.

I've told Kathi that I'll accept the reimbursement on condition that I be able to help another Golden baby. Thank you for giving me the honor to be part of something special. Thank you for allowing me to see Bentley begin to thrive. And thank you for allowing me to experience the higher good of helping another in my search for my own Golden boy who was "dognapped" and never returned.

Debbie (JakesMom2002), would you please PM me with your email address?

Blessings, Everybody 

Kathy


----------



## Aqhachick22 (Jun 3, 2010)

I know this might sound like a strange question but can anybody who met Bentley tell me if he had black spots on his tongue (like a chow)?

Thanks, and thank you for the amazing work you do!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Bentley did not have any black spots on his tongue.


----------



## jakesmom2200 (Nov 24, 2009)

It's true - no black spots on Bear's tongue  Can't believe, it's 10 weeks today since he became a member of our family. We've had our ups and downs (he still tries to attack the cat) but we started obedience classes last week and hopefully those will help with his socialization. Here are a couple of new pics - one with "his boy" and the other, watching "Hotel for Dogs".


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

He looks great! What a great story!


----------

